# Vlietlanden und die Zander



## Snook (15. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

Anfang Oktober geht es mitlerweile zum 7. mal mit ein paar Freunden nach Vlietlanden zum Hechtfischen. Die Hechtausbeute war -wie hier im  Board ja öfters beschrieben- auch bei uns immer sehr erfreulich.
Leider haben wir bisher aber beim Spinnfischen in den vergangenen Jahren nur einen Zander überlisten können...

Kann mir einer der Vlietlandenfahrer mal nen Tipp geben wo rund um Medemblik bezogen auf Zander die Chance etwas höher ist als in den "normalen" Poldern? Vielleicht im Hafen? Wo sind die tiefen Stellen?  #c

Wäre sehr dankbar für den einen oder anderen Tip...


Gruß Snook


----------



## the doctor (15. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*



Snook schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Anfang Oktober geht es mitlerweile zum 7. mal mit ein paar Freunden nach Vlietlanden zum Hechtfischen. Die Hechtausbeute war -wie hier im  Board ja öfters beschrieben- auch bei uns immer sehr erfreulich.
> Leider haben wir bisher aber beim Spinnfischen in den vergangenen Jahren nur einen Zander überlisten können...
> ...




Mein Tip:
fisch mal nicht all zu grosse und länglichere Köder
oder im Hafen mal Vertikal probieren. dort sind es um die 4m tief.
Wir waren im Februar dort und bei mir lief es nicht schlecht (hatte 5 Zander oder so) :q
http://www.krauthis7.de/html/vlietlanden.html


----------



## Snook (15. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Oha, da ging ja schnell...

Schönen Dank für die Info´s Doc. Ich denke du meinst den Hafen, den man auch mit dem Boot über den kleinen Vliet erreichen kann...und nicht den/die hinter den Schleusetoren, oder?|kopfkrat

Nette Bilder :q So sieht das bei uns im Haus dann auch immer aus: Überall Angelequipment und dazwischen irgendwas zu Essen oder zu trinken...Einfach geil die Anlage! Wir fahren immer wieder gerne hin um ein paar Tage Hardcorefischen zu machen. Wir nehmen dann immer 2-3 Tage ein Boot und den letzten Tag marchieren wir die Polder mit der Spinnrute  ab, die man mit dem Auto nicht erreichen kann...aber Zander war wie gesagt bisher außerst mau!

BTW: Hey du köds ja och us Oche #6


----------



## Bronni (15. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hallo Snook,

         ich war vor 3 Jahren mit Jan Eggers dort unterwegs. Wir fischten zwar überwiegend auf Hecht, aber jede Verbindungsröhre zwischen den einzelnen Poldern hat er befischt, da er meinte, dort stehen die Zander. Er hatte zwar an den Tagen keinen Erfolg, aber gerade er sollte wissen, wo Zander stehen.

   Bis dann
   Bronni


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hey Snook, klar komme ich aus Oche :m

Wie gesagt, die Zander sind da ! Habe auch selbst 2 in dem Park selber gefangen. Hilfreich wäre evtl. immer ein Echolot und markantere und heißere Stellen zu erkennen. Die Polder sind ja  eigentlich recht flach. Doch hin und wieder gibt es auch in denen mal die ein oder andere Gumpe. Wenn du sowas auf dem Echolot deutest und du beim vorbeischleppen einen Zander fängst müssten du ja praktisch erkennen, das es nicht nur die eine heisse Stelle gibt.
Aber, klar.....hatte auch schon Zander an Stellen gefangen, wo es über all gleich ist. 
Zu dem kommt noch, das die Zander nicht jeden Tag beissen wollen. Es gibt sogar Wochen, wo vielleicht 1 Tag gut ist. Aber den Tag musst du erstmal erwischen. Selbst bei uns hinter der Grenze werden derzeit nur mühsam die Zander gefangen,....warum? - guckst du Wetter- es ist einfach zu unbeständig und ein anhaltendes Tief.
Der Hecht ist da meines erachtens nicht ganz so anfällig und das Verhalten ist für den Menchen zum Teil erlernbar, wo bei das Verhalten des Zanders nicht immer ganz so übereinsteht was gesagt wird. Er ist halt manchmal ein ganz schwieriger Fisch . Das besonder ist ja auch, das die Polder voll mit Hecht sind|uhoh::q:m


----------



## Gunni77 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hallo

wie kann man Zander fangen wollen, wenn es satt Hecht gibt?:m 

Natürlich ist dies eine Anmerkung eher persönlicher Natur außerdem hat der Doctor schön fast alles zu diesem Thema gesagt....also, wieso meldet sich hier noch jemand wie Oskar aus der Mülltonne? Ganz einfach, ich habe ne gute Idee für dich:

Es gibt ein hervorragendes Zandergewässer in der unmittelbaren Nähe....mit einem kleinen Nachteil. Die Rede ist vom Ijsselmeer selber und der Nachteil die etwas eingeschränkte Übersichtlichkeit :q . Trotzdem, wenn du Zander fangen willst, nimm ein Boot mit Echolot und such dir eine schöne, tiefere Stelle, z.B. vor einem größeren Schiffsanleger, Hafen....blablabla, die üblichen Zanderstellen eben und angele dort. Die Chance, auf einem so großen Gewässer nichts zu finden gibt es natürlich, dafür kannst du dich mal so richtig satt mit Zandern besacken, wenn du ein Rudel findest.
Ich für meinen Teil würde etwas anderes machen, nämlich ganz entspannt auf Hecht angeln und wenn es unbedingt Zander sein müssen, noch eine Tour im Spätherbst machen, an ein gutes Zandergewässer. Da gibt es in NL einiges, z.B. das Hollands Diep, oder du fährst von Medemblik mal in Richtung Amsterdam....

@TheDoctor 





> Selbst bei uns hinter der Grenze werden derzeit nur mühsam die Zander gefangen,....warum?


 
Tach auch, lange nicht gesehen. Weißt du warum? Ich habe da einen ganz schrecklichen Verdacht....aber wenn ich den hier äußere gibt es wieder Ärger, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf. Hast du dich mal gefragt, wie groß der Zanderbestand insbesondere und der Raubfischbesand im allgemeinen dort wirklich sind? Ich hatte in letzter Zeit ein paar Erlebnisse der dritten Art....aber lassen wir das, zu viel Pessimismus kann den Spaß verderben. Vielleicht versuche ich nachher noch mal, ob was geht....

Gruß


----------



## RaEma (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

hallo!
ich plane mit zwei freunden in den kommenden herbstferien auch einen kleinen hechttrip nach holland...
das gebiet dort bei vlietlanden hört sich ja ganz interessant an.
aber wie sieht´s da mit uferangelei aus? wir werden uns wohl kaum ein boot mieten können (wie teuer?) und wollen deswegen eben fast nur "wandern"^^
jetzt nochmal die klassische frage: ;-)
wo gibt´s in diesem ort die angelerlaubnis?

schönen gruß und danke im vorraus,

>>Raphael<<
p.s. schade um die zander, wir werden sie releasen^^


----------



## Snook (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

@alle die Tips gegeben haben: 
Thx for support |supergri#h Mal sehen, ob ich diesmal was auf Zander reissen kann...

@RaEma:

Moin!

In den ersten Jahren sind wir in Vlietlanden meißtens zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Ein Boot ist dort zwar sehr schön und bequem, aber keinesfalls zwingend erforderlich. Das einzige was du dann brauchst ist ein Auto! Da fährst du dann von Polder zu Polder und fischt sie mit der Spinnrute systematisch ab. Hilfreich ist dann, wenn du dir an der Rezeption eine Wasser-Karte kaufst und drauf los fährst. Im übrigen: meines Wissens ist Jan Eggers mit seinen Seminarteilnehmern grundsätzlich per pedes unterwegs...Jedenfalls haben wir die in der Vergangenheit häufig an den Poldern mit ihm stehen sehen! Und noch eins: die größeren Exemplare haben wir in der Vergangenheit meißtens vom Ufer aus auf´s Kreuz gelegt. Jedenfalls ist das "zu Fuß unterwegssein" so interessant, dass wir das nach all den Jahren nachwievor mindestens einen Tag machen. Hat ja auch was: sich die Stelle wo ich den nächsten Wurf hinmache selber und gezielt auszusuchen! Außerdem gebt es m.E. nichts geileres als den Angriff kurz vor dem rausziehen des Köders vor den eigenen Füßen mitzuerleben!!!! Adrinalin pur... Letztes Jahr hab ich mich bei einem Biss direkt vor Ufer so erschrocken dass ich mich glatt auf den Arsch gesetzt habe |supergri  Also...nur Mut: Kurze Jerk-Rute, geflochtene Schnur,  Umhängetasche mit ein paar Jerks, nem Tandemspinner, nem Gummifisch und nem geteilten Wobbler, Gummistiefel an die Füß, ne Regenjacke und ne Dose Bier und dann Abmarsch auf die Kohlfelder...(hä? Kohlfelder? wirst schon sehen ) 

Die Vergunning kannst du dir direkt in der Rezetion kaufen, die hat ab 9.00 Uhr offen!

Den Bootspreis weiß ich nicht genau...glaube knappe 40 Euronen für ein Boot aufdem du mit 3 Mann durchaus vernünftig schleppen kannst! (Solange alle drei einigermaßen fischen können!) Somit ist der Preis ja nicht so wahnsinnig hoch...Leihen kannst du so ein Boot mit Benzin-Außenborder direkt im Park. Aber Achtung: besonders in den Ferien sind die natürlich heiß begehrt. Tip: Von hieraus schon vorbestellen! In unmittelbarer Nähe gibt es einen weiteren Bungalowpark von dem ichh jetzt den Namen vergessen habe. Dort haben wir auch schonmal ein Boot in der Vergangenheit geliehen...die sind aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit E-Motor.

Schöne Jroß us Oche...hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## RaEma (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

hi!
jo, danke, spitzen antwort! 
hört sich ja super an...
mit dem auto ist kein problem, mit dem kommen wir ja dahin^^
Du sprichst jetzt von diesem Bungalow Park in Medemblik, oder?

und 40 euro für einen tag kann man sich ja auch mal gönnen, ne ;-)
falls wir mal schleppen wollen... 

jetzt muss ich nur noch die anderen beiden überzeugen und los gehts.

aber noch eine frage: brauch ich nur die vergunning?
und wo könnte ich das andere Papier bekommen?
und noch was ;-) wie viel kosten die?

o.k., vielen dank,

machts gut


----------



## Snook (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Der Park, den ich meine heisst De Vlietlanden und ist in Wevershoof (direkt bei Medemblik), hier ist der Link:
http://www.vlietlanden.nl/index_de.html

Hier kannst du dich mal über das Angeln dort informieren:
http://www.snoekvissen.nl/

Vergunning kostet: sorry keine Ahnung, glaube um die 30 Euronen gilt für ein Kalenderjahr -aber wie gesagt ich weiss es nicht mehr genau...vieleicht kann mal jemand der den Preis weiß den mal hier posten...oder vieleicht findest du was mit der Boardsuche.
Auf jeden Fall bekommst du in der Rezeption alle Papiere die du brauchst, das ist sicher! 

edit: habe gerade gesehen: im 2. link findest du alle Infos die du brauchst: Bootpreis (California) , Vergunning usw.

Greeetings Snook


----------



## RaEma (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

ah, super seiten...!
aber die preise für die bungalows... 

ehm, weißt Du zufällig, ob´s da irgendwo in der nähe nen campinplatz gibt? 
muss nicht unbedingt direkt da sein, kann auch paar kilometer weiter weg liegen...

>>Raphael<<


----------



## Martin001 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Für das Poldergebiet um Medemblik benötigst Du folgende Papiere:
1.Grote Vergunning
2.sportvisakte
3.Visvergunning(POS)

zusammen kosten die Scheine ca.25€

MFG Martin


----------



## RaEma (17. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

alles klar, das ist ja günstig...
Danke!


----------



## Ulli3D (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Und direkt hinter dem Deich vom Ijsselmeer, kurz vor Medemblick gibt's auch einen Campingplatz.


----------



## RaEma (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

ah super...
dann ist der urlaub ja quasi schon geplant^^
anglerboard 4ever ;-)


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hallo

Richtig interessant wird das erst ab frühestens ende September, da kann Zelten schon ganz schön lausig werden.... aber nur die Harten fangen, oder wie . Das stelle ich mir krass vor, bei Bodenfrost im Morgengrauen aus dem Zelt und dann nix wie los...

Gruß


----------



## RaEma (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

ja, wir würden dann mitte oktober fahren...
ne, das sind wir von verschiedenen anderen Trips gewohnt^^
daran sollte es nicht scheitern ;-)


----------



## Snook (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hmmm, wenn euch die Bungalowmiete zu teuer ist, versucht doch mal irgend eine Pension oder Fremdenzimmer zu bekommen!
Ich denke da würdet ihr sicher ne Stange Geld sparen. Klick doch einfach mal die I-Net Seite vom vvv an und schau mal, ob da nicht was zu machen ist...
Eine Frühstückspension ist immer noch besser, als ein Zelturlaub Anfang Oktober...da hat Gunni eindeutig recht. Manchmal zieht es am Isselmeer wie Hechtsuppe|supergri, da fliegen euch im Zweifel die Heringe weg. 

Greeetings Snook

edit: http://www.vvvmedemblik.nl/welcome.asp?lang=2


----------



## fi$her (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Was seid ihr denn für Warmduscher, also im Oktober campen sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Das einzige, was den Spaß trüben kann, sind schlechte Discounter-Zelte.|uhoh:


----------



## Snook (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*



fi$her schrieb:


> Was seid ihr denn für Warmduscher



Jo stimmt - es geht im Oktober doch nichts über ne schöne warme Dusche nach nem herrlichen Angeltag.  Und anschließend im warmen Bungalow noch´n Döschen Bier oder fünf trinken, vom zurückliegenden Angeltag schwärmen und dummes Zeug erzählen. :q:q:q

Nene, übernachtet ihr mal schön im Zelt - da bin ich lieber Warmduscher und schlafe anschließend schön im Bettchen |schlaf:

Greeetings Snook


----------



## RaEma (18. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

ach, als alter "wild"-camper kann mich nichts schocken 
werd mir jetzt mal die preise angucken, ich mein ein bisschen könnte man ja ruhig investieren...


----------



## der_fuchs (24. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hallo Leute, 

ich hatte eigentlich auch vor gehabt nach Limburg zu fahren, hab mich allerdings ein wenig von den Fangbeschränkungen abschrecken lasse!? Muss ich wirklick alle Hechte wieder zurück setzen?! Catch und Release is nicht so mein Ding, ich Angel um zu essen...


----------



## Snook (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Jep, keine Chance! Alle Hechte müssen zurück ins Wasser...aber Zander schmeckt sowieso viel besser #6


Greeetings Snook


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

@der-fuchs...da bist du in Holland falsch...

gruß


----------



## der_fuchs (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

@snook 

Sehe ich eigentlich auch so, wie sieht den dass mit dem Fang allgemein aus in Vlietlanden?! Kann man in den Kanälen auch noch ein paar nette Forellen fangen, mit Zander und Forelle im Gepäck könnte das ja doch noch ganz Lustig in Holland werden... 

Weis evtl. auch einer noch eine nette Unterkunft die man da für 2-3 Tage mieten könnte?? Wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar. Die Bungalows bekommt ja immer nur für min 1 Woche und das is ein wenig viel... (Geld)

Ach ja und wenn ich pro Tag 2 Zander fangen darf, und ich reise an einem z.B. Freitag mittag an und möchte an einem Sonntag morgen wieder fahren, darf ich dann 6 Zander fangen und Forellen sooooooo viele man will?! Vorrausgesetzt man bekommt überhaupt was an die Angel.....
War jetzt 2 mal Schneider, hintereinander... Da geht man nicht mehr so euphorisch an die Sachen ran, aber die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes....
Und muss ich die Zander dann jeweils 2 an einem Tag fangen oder wenn ich Glückssträhne habe und ziehe 6 am Freitag Abend raus (sehrrrrr unwahrscheinlich, aber normal so zur Theorie) kann sie dann am Sonntag alle mitnehmen?!

Danke schonmal


----------



## fi$her (25. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*

Hi, 
also ich war noch nie da, und kanns deshalb nicht 100%ig sagen, ich würde sagen die Chancen auf Forellen in Poldern gehen gegen Null!#t Und die Fangbegrenzung bezieht sich auf die Entnahme, du darf durchaus 6 Zander pro tag fangen, aber nicht mehr als 2 mitnehmen. Aber wenn du so scharf auf viele Fische bist, warum gehst du nicht an den Forellenpuff??#h


----------



## Snook (26. August 2006)

*AW: Vlietlanden und die Zander*



der_fuchs schrieb:


> @snook
> 
> Sehe ich eigentlich auch so, wie sieht den dass mit dem Fang allgemein aus in Vlietlanden?! Kann man in den Kanälen auch noch ein paar nette Forellen fangen, mit Zander und Forelle im Gepäck könnte das ja doch noch ganz Lustig in Holland werden...



Auf Forellen wirst du in den Poldern nicht treffen. Hechte, Barsche, Brassen, Karpfen, Hechte, Forellen, Rotfedern, und und und..aber Forellen...nää



der_fuchs schrieb:


> Weis evtl. auch einer noch eine nette Unterkunft die man da für 2-3 Tage mieten könnte?? Wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar. Die Bungalows bekommt ja immer nur für min 1 Woche und das is ein wenig viel... (Geld)



Stimmt nicht! Du kannst die Bungalows auch für nur ein Wochenende -  zumindest jetzt im Herbst- mieten! Machen wir auch so...Wochenende + einen Tag!



der_fuchs schrieb:


> Ach ja und wenn ich pro Tag 2 Zander fangen darf, und ich reise an einem z.B. Freitag mittag an und möchte an einem Sonntag morgen wieder fahren, darf ich dann 6 Zander fangen und Forellen sooooooo viele man will?! Vorrausgesetzt man bekommt überhaupt was an die Angel.....
> War jetzt 2 mal Schneider, hintereinander... Da geht man nicht mehr so euphorisch an die Sachen ran, aber die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes....
> Und muss ich die Zander dann jeweils 2 an einem Tag fangen oder wenn ich Glückssträhne habe und ziehe 6 am Freitag Abend raus (sehrrrrr unwahrscheinlich, aber normal so zur Theorie) kann sie dann am Sonntag alle mitnehmen?!
> 
> Danke schonmal



Also, 2 Zander pro Tag dürfen entnommen werden...aber wie du dem Thread ja entnehmen kannst, ist die Chance aus meiner Sicht 2 Zander an einem Tag zu fangen (wenn man wie ich die HotSpots für Zander nicht kennt) eher gering in den Poldern.


Greetings Snook


----------

